
Using The iPhone’s Front-Facing Camera, Cardiio Measures Your Heartrate - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/09/cardiio/
======
uncoder0
I had an application that did this about a year ago. The results were a bit
rubbish though. I wonder if it has improved and how it compares to this thing.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vital-signs-camera-
philips/id...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vital-signs-camera-
philips/id474433446?mt=8)

------
FreshCode
Is this based on Eulerian Video Magnification? See
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4062216>

